# Camping Checklist



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

The wife and I are going camping together for the first time next week. We are not roughing it by an means, but will be staying in a tent at a state campground. We will be eating some of our meals in camp but will be eating out for the most part. I do not want to forget anything.

I am hoping to slowly ease her into actual wilderness camping/backpacking, but I think it will be a slow process.

My question is if anyone has a checklist they normally use to gather all their gear before camping? If you are willing to share that checklist, I would appreciate it. Also, any tips for firts time campers would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Knight-

I did a search and found the following thread; there are a couple of links contained in the replies... 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19767&highlight=camping+checklist


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks Les, I should have done a more thorough search.


----------



## RyeDog (Jul 28, 2006)

Ryedogs Camping Checklist:

Beer- Check

O.K. Let's go camping!


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

and birth control :coolgleam


----------



## SomeYahoo (Feb 11, 2007)

The wifey and I just got back into it this year, and we don't really have a list. We packed what we thought we needed the first time (went somewhere with a store nearby) and made a list of the things we were missing. Filled that list, put it with the camping stuff, went camping again, and made another list.

Third time we went, there was nothing for the list. Works out okay I guess...


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I would help ya. ( wife here) but I have to pack for 5 people... lol dont think you need all that.

But pack youre normal stuff..... blankets, pillows, and so on. and pack TP!!! I learned the hard way...


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

Ahhhh TP, good one. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

1,Table cloth. Those picnic tables see all kind of uses. 
2, Bug spray.
3, Bring as comfortable a cot and mattress as you can find. Let her approve it first.
4, A nautical chemical type toilet. You can place it in your tent. The first trip to the outhouse could lose her to camping for life.
5, If your tents not big enough for #4. Get a larger tent.
6, Anything she shows an interest in, ie hiking, bird watching, etc. Has to be a main focus.

Where are you guys headed?


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

We are headed to Wilderness State Park. They do have showers and regular toilets, so hopefully that won't be an issue. 

We will be doing a lot of hiking, soime sight seeing, and hopefully a little bit of fishing. I think we go everything together last night. Don't have a table cloth yet. That is a good idea, thanks.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Clothing Line.. to hang up youre Wet towels. Broom and dustpan... and a Area Rug for the front of the tent. ( will help greatly for the Dirt intake on youre tent)


----------



## Jessie Mc (Jun 27, 2007)

"Camping without beer is really just sleeping outside!"


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

May be a bit late, but here's a printable version from about.com that we use alot: http://camping.about.com/xchklist.htm

Happy Camping!

Scott B.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

late- but I always bring a small fan for the tent. It can get pretty humid in the tents...of course if you have access to electricity....I also bring an electric blanket for the opposite reason...you never know the weather in Michigan...lol


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

This may be a little late too, but hmmm....... how should I word this? Well lets just say we went on a weekend away with another two other families. We all had a great time, stayed at one of those large resort type of places, had a great time, lots of memories and all, some really cool souveniers from our stay. They even have one that is 6 months old now:xzicon_sm .


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

actually thats exactly the help needed. it points out that check lists must be made for the people taking the trip. food , drinks, bedding , all needs to be fit to the individual. what i have on my check list , camping with just me and my dog,,,or you with five campers, has little to do with the needs of someone else. 
decide what you need to cook the food you plan on, a first aid kit of course. and other then that my recomendation is take as little with you as you can get away with. you will find needs and correct them as you go along. but ask anyone that camps much and they will probably tell you they take less stuff every time.


Firecracker said:


> I would help ya. ( wife here) but I have to pack for 5 people... lol dont think you need all that.
> 
> But pack youre normal stuff..... blankets, pillows, and so on. and pack TP!!! I learned the hard way...


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I enjoy the challenge of bringing the minimum necessary for the planned activities. The mere packing and unpacking of tons of "stuff" aka junk, takes part of the fun out of the trip. I'm a less is more kind of person, provided you have the fundamentals covered.

I'm planning a late Sept. surf fishing trip to Long Island, and will attempt to bring only the bare mininum needed. I'll be eating out mostly, so cooking gear will consist of a camp stove and small pot to boil water for coffee!


----------

